# Computer shuts down automatically during boot/installation [moved from XP]



## gng3141 (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, so I built this computer in 2005. (I know it's old and outdated but It's the only one I have, and no $$$ for a new one) It has a MSI KM400 motherboard with a WD 80g hd, 192 MB RAM, and the AMD Anthlon XP2800, and a OEM HP DVD-ROM/RW. I've had this computer for three years and other than some slight mishaps, it's ran fine. Two days ago I took it completely apart to clean it (living in the sticks can really make a computer dusty) Now I can't get anything to install on it. I've tried Windows XP Pro, Ubuntu Linux (the OS I had on it before the cleaning), Mandriva, and even tried running Bart PE on it (occasionally this one runs, but not always) During the boot up of ubuntu it gets almost to the Gnome Desktop Manager and goes right back to shut down as soon as the bar is full. During XP (to install) it gets to right before the inital Windows installation menu before it shuts down. In Mandriva i'm not sure how far it gets but it doesn't give me any options. I've ran a full scan with Spin Rite and reported no errors. I've checked the cpu temperature and it's nominal (no hotter than normal), checked the fans, cables, PSU, everything to make sure it's running correctly. I cleared the CMOS in case there was any errors there, but nothing seems to work! I'd really appreciate any help at all at this point, I'm all out of ideas. If you need any more details please feel free to ask!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down automatically during boot/installation*

Hi gng3141 and welcome to TSF !

Test the ram : Download, unzip and burn memtest86+'s pre-compiled bootable .iso (.zip) using your burning software's burn from image file feature. If in doubt use ImgBurn (write image file to disc and browse for the memtest .iso file). Insert the memtest CD in your computer, restart the computer, enter the BIOS at startup and set the boot order priority to CD-rom first. Leave memtest run overnight and report if it shows any errors. Note that memtest 1.65 should be included on the Ubuntu CD.

Report the +3.3, +5 and +12V values if you find them in the BIOS. Unhook everything that's not needed (USB devices, additional PCI cards, ...), leaving only the system drive and CD and see if it helps.

If the computer also crashes when booting on an Ubuntu or bart PE CD then you can probably rule out the hard drive but you could still test it with the manufacturer's diagnostic utility.

I'll move your thread to the ram and power supply support section since this has to be some hardware issue.


----------



## gng3141 (Aug 31, 2008)

thank you very much! I'll check the ram and get back with you


----------



## gng3141 (Aug 31, 2008)

okay I ran the memtest86, but it came back with no errors... any more suggestions?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

This tells us nothing if you only ran it for 30 minutes. You should run it at least for 2-3 hours, preferably testing one memory stick at a time and removing the other ones from their slots.


----------



## gng3141 (Aug 31, 2008)

okay I ran 22 passes on memtest, still no errors; however, I did get windows to install... it's a little sluggish, but it's working. I don't know why it's working but it is. Thanks alot for your help


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Happy to know you got it working. 192MB of RAM is a little short for XP, it'll work but it won't be as responsive as if you had 512 or 1GB. Test the hard drive when you have the time and monitor the temps and voltages. Is there a dedicated video card ? An overheating GPU could also create random crashes and the GPU temp won't appear in the BIOS.


----------

